# KDE4 taskbar

## Ivanich_

Поставил kde-4.0.4- первое что заметил это невозможность двигать виджеты по панели, т.е. к примеру передвинуть  pager  влево. Ради интереса запустил livecd fedorы, там даже опция есть такая Move widget..

Это только у меня так криво собралось или  это особенность kde4 в gentoo?

----------

## KUV

Скорее это особенность федоры - там вполне могли включить дополнительный патч для этой необходимой фичи, которой в официальном релизе нет. Точно я не утверждаю, но почти уверен что так.

----------

## Cleus

А у меня не cобирается kdelibs-4.0.4. Вылетает на 95 % 

warning: argument 'length' might be clobbered by 'longjmp' or 'vfork'

Building CXX object khtml/CMakeFiles/khtml.dir/kcookiejar_interface.

Linking CXX shared library ./lib/libkhtml.so

Так и не понял, как с ним бороться.

----------

## KUV

 *Cleus wrote:*   

> А у меня не cобирается kdelibs-4.0.4. Вылетает на 95 %

 

У меня только что собралось, так что ищите проблему у себя.

----------

## Cleus

A QT-4.4 имеет смысл поставить?

----------

## ArtSh

Рекомендую сперва почитать почему он замаскирован  :Wink: 

----------

## Cleus

Да, пока смысла нет.

По поводу kdelibs. 

Удалил старые версии gcc, как советовали, и действительно, помогло. 

А вот MAKEOPTS="j2", как тоже советовали, сделать забыл, так что и "j3" прокатило.

----------

